# Charlotte/Mecklenburg, NC -M A766014-Pic so sad!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This DOG - ID#A766014

I am an unaltered male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown and I weigh 56 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 20, 2009.












For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A766014


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte/Mecklenburg,NC-M A766014-Pic so sad!*

He looks so pitiful and scared. Looks like he is just a pup.

This is Charlotte, NC not ND

Little typo.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Charlotte/Mecklenburg,NC-M A766014-Pic so sad!*

EEK...yep...typo









...SORRY...and thanks for catching that! 

I'll notify the mods to fix


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Poor guy







He does look so sad and young.

Wonder why they have him on the catchpole? Dogs hate them and they're inconvenient to use unless necessary, but maybe the shelter is just not tolerant of shy/scared dogs and does it frequently...?

Hopefully he's not bad and can get OUT of there!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a couple looking for a younger male... Is there anyone in the area that can do a temp test?>???


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor baby! He must be so scared!!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone have any updates on this young man???


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I could not find him by his ID number on their website.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have an update on him? He's not on their petfinder listings.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor little guy..hope he gets help!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte/Mecklenburg, NC -M A766014-Pic so sa*



> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkI have a couple looking for a younger male... Is there anyone in the area that can do a temp test?>???


I'm local if he's still there.


----------

